# Crap HE did it again….



## momof6girls (Jan 11, 2010)

i just got off my period.... i gave him a bj during my period... i get horny as heck during my period and i have told him this but he don't like the mess i offer the shower or something but never wanted to try... ok other issue..

but i am all clear good to go... made it a fact to give that o we are going to f tonight kiss when i left for work yesterday... knew we had a kid thing we did that got no kids on ride home (older 2 drive) and he had shorts on.... rubbed and gave attention...

got home and in the house and BAM!!!! he was complaining about something i could not really hear him... then my daughter asked him is sisters last name spelling or something like that... (wanted to send her an invite to her grad) and he flipped....**** i don't know i don't care why blah blah... i said its ok she can call other sister and ask... then i got flipped on... he was talking (really!!!) to our daughter and i interupted.... ok you all see where this went...... grrr

ok no sex for me again.....****** and before he turned out the light he said.... he loves how i ruin a perfectly good sex night*******[email protected]*#&$&^%^$& ok i can't say what went thru my head but lets say i didn't sleep much.... and no talking this am what the F..:scratchhead:


----------



## madimoff (Feb 17, 2010)

Ok just disregarding your frustration for a moment (sorry!) I'll be very interested to hear how you eventually work your way around the words & get jiggy with him - whenever. I've posted in various ways to find out how folk deal with friction & getting back in the sack (not THAT kind of friction...goodness me!) so any and all contributions might help my own sex life. It's so *xxx* easy for words to become unpleasand words to become a 'dry' night or worse, a shouting match... and although we're working through it, figuring a safe way of disagreeing is proving a problem. 
Meanwhile, best of luck.....


----------

